# Titanstahlbarren



## LordofFrog (20. November 2008)

Abend, 

würde gern mal wissen, wie viel ihr für den Titanstahlverhütten cd verlangt, liege jetzt bei ungefähr 100g.

LoF


----------



## blisk (17. Dezember 2008)

/push

Wie siehts da so auf den anderen Server aus?

Ohne Mats, Titanstahlbarren verhütten.


----------



## Corax Corval (20. Dezember 2008)

Zur Zeit find ich immer noch Leute die es für 20-25g machen,
aber da waren auch schon so einige Leute dabei, 
die zum ersten Mal einen Titanstahlbarren verhüttet hatten,
und überhaupt nicht wussten dass es dafür einen CD gibt


----------



## switchblader (24. Dezember 2008)

Der CD-Preis richtet sich  ungefähr nach den Angeboten der Barren im AH... denn DAS geht mir ja "verloren"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arimar (24. Januar 2009)

...liegt bei ca. 20g..........würde mir aber im Traum nicht einfallen meinen CD zu verkaufen. Ich farme mir immer genau so viel Mats zusammen um selber (jeden Tag) einen
Titanstahlbarren herzustellen. 
Entweder ich verkaufe den Barren dann im AH (im Moment noch für 190g) oder ich stelle nach ein paar Tagen was nettes bzw. episches her und verkaufe das dann.

;-)


----------



## Morrtis (24. Januar 2009)

den verkauft man ? meine gilde und ich selber brauch den täglich ...^^

ansonsten würd ich wohl so zwichen 25 und 50G verlangen


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Ich machs für 20 Gold. Aber bin auch mit 15 zufrieden. Zu Beginn wars 3 mal so teuer...


----------



## Deanne (22. März 2009)

Bei uns auf Theradras kriegt man den Barren im AH kaum verkauft und wenn, dann höchstens für 100 G. Für eine Anfertigung gegen Mats kann ich mittlerweile kaum mehr als 25 G verlangen. Und daher werd ich den Beruf wohl auch wechseln.


----------



## Joyce. (22. März 2009)

auf meinem server krieg ich für's verhütten auch so 50-80gold eigentlich un es findet sich eig jeder tag einen der den kauft oô

die barren kriegt man für 150+ gold im AH auch sehr schnell weg


----------



## Vrost (24. März 2009)

Joyce. schrieb:


> auf meinem server krieg ich für's verhütten auch so 50-80gold
> die barren kriegt man für 150+ gold im AH auch sehr schnell weg



Stellvertretend zitiert für alle anderen, die "ihre" Preise kennen, aber keinem sagen, "wo" sie spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Titanstahl-CD auf *Zuluhed* gegen Mats: 5-20 G im /2. Ich biete es für 15 an, wenn ich gerade keine Mats für Eigenbedarf habe.
Titanstahl-CD ohne Mats biete ich nicht an. Wenn ich die Mats habe verhütte ich auch nur für meine Twinks.

Ah-Preis des Barrens relativ stabil auf 140-150 G als Minimum, ich denke da kauft einer billigere Einstellungen sofort weg. Im /2
wird der Barren immer wieder mal für 120-130 G/Stück angeboten, keine Ahnung was die Verkäufer zum Dumping zwingt.


----------



## iomega1 (24. März 2009)

Auf Aegwynn zur Zeit für den CD zw. 15 und 20g.
Mit Ausnahmen mal 25g.

Der Barren wird hier aber schon ab unter 100g als Angebot gemacht.
Der Sofortkauspreis liegt meist so um 120g.

Gibt halt einfach sehr viel da.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (24. März 2009)

Krag´jin:
CD verkaufen: mit viel Glück 25g meistens 15-20
Im AH der Barren: gurkt so um die 100-140 rum  leider im moment wieder ma sinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (29. März 2009)

guldan

cd 20g
barren schon ab 90g




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Kargath: Die prügeln sich zwischen 10 und 15 Gold momentan... Nicht mehr schön....


----------



## Hairman (30. März 2009)

auf Lothar-EU seit Wochen konstant auf 15g, mit Glück mal 20g, aber nie drunter.
Barren an sich sind auf ~100g, aber ich vercrafte immer noch zu Einhandwaffen, die gehen immer noch gut weg. 
Mal paar Barren sammeln für die Casterdolche mit 3.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

hättest nen link zu dem rezept / item?
also auf den casterdolch nun bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

